# BTU rating of russian olive



## stihltheone (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what the btu rating of russian olive is, I burn tons and it makes more heat than anything else that we have so I am curious about the btus. Thanks


----------



## gzecc (Nov 23, 2009)

All you ever wanted to know about Russian Olive except its BTU's. It does mention its good fuel, but not how good.

http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/tree/elaang/all.html


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2009)

It might be interesting if someone else also burns that stuff and has a good supply of different types of wood to compare with. But, as long as it burns and it sounds like it beats cottonwood and pine.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 23, 2009)

The Russian Olive I have seems very dense, but I haven't burned much yet.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 24, 2009)

YOu are actually doing an admirable thing cutting down and burning Russian Olive, it is a non-native and it is on the Invasive Species lists and it's sale/use is banned, or proposed to be banned, in many states.  Another potentially invasive plant with probably similar BTUs/burn value is it's cousin:  Autumn Olive.  

Here is a link for more 411.
http://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/nativegardening/avoid.shtml


----------

